# Wiederherstellen von Grub



## Minerva81 (16. September 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Hoffe doch sehr, dass mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen kann. Bin noch ein ziemlich neuer Debian User und habe (für mich zumindest) ein Problem vorliegen.

Habe jetzt schon seit langem Windows und Debian auf meine Rechner und konnte bis jetzt immer per Grub auswählen, welches ich heute nutzen wollte. Leider hat sich mein Windows (wie könnte es auch anders sein) verabschiedet. Da ich es allerdings für einige Anwendungen brauche, bin ich gezwungen es neu zu installieren. Das wäre nicht das Problem, aber wie bekomme ich dann den Grub wieder hin? Leider habe ich damit noch so gar keine Erfahrungen gemacht und finde auch nicht für mich verständliches im Netz.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand dies einem Anfänger mal kurz erklären könnte.

Danke!
Minerva


----------



## stain (16. September 2007)

Erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!

So viel ich weiß, musst du Grub neuinstallieren. Wirst dir wohl 'ne CD downloaden müssen und das so wiederherstellen.
Ich glaube, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

Kleiner Tipp: Bei Windows ist auch ein Bootmanager bei. Ich glaube zu den Einstellungen gelangst du über Systemsteuerung/System/Erweitert/Systemstart/...
Musst du mal schaun. Wirst du schon hinbekommen!


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2007)

Nimm einfach die Super Grub Disk (SGD). Es handelt sich dabei um ein bootbares Image, mit dem man Grub installieren und einrichten lassen kann aber auch etwa den MBR komplett wiederherstellen lassen (Grub deinstallieren). Das Image ist nur ein paar 100kb groß und ist für CD, Diskette und USB-Stick verfügbar.
Schau mal hier:

SGD-Iso
SGD-Floppy
SGD-USB


----------

